# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  Safety Audit and Site Inspection course in Istanbul,Amsterdam,Paris,Roma,Dubai

## دورة تدريبية

*Almjd for Quality and Human Resource Development invite you to participate in our training course:*

Safety Audit and Site Inspection 

*Which will be held  evry week in London, Kuala Lumpur, Istanbul, Barlen, Paris, Roma, Amsterdam,** Stockholm** and Dubai* 

*To contact us*
*website: www.almjd-hr.com*
*Emile: info@almjd-hr.com*
*Mobile 00962795447255* 

*Which Accredited by the University of Western America and Harvard, Cambridge, and Manchester International Training Collages*

*The following are Safety s courses:*
Advanced Health and Safety Management
Safety Audit and Site Inspection
Developing an Effective Safety Culture
Radiation Safety - Safely Working with Radioactive Materials
Hazardous Waste Management and Pollution
Risk Assessments, Methods Statements and Quality Plans
Environmental Monitoring and Modelling - Environmental Management Systems
Advanced Process HAZOP
Safety in Process Equipment Design and Operation
Contractor Safety Management
Safety Technology and Risk Management



*website** :www.almjd-hr.com*

----------

